# Should I keep my console box or toss it away ?



## Applelicious (Sep 28, 2015)

Hello I was wondering if any one can help me out on this situation. I love buying consoles and such and through the recent years I have thrown away a lot of my old console boxes even though I kinda of regret doing it now.

But I was wondering if I should keep the console boxes that comes with the system or should I toss it away ?. Do you guys keep your console boxes or do you guys just throw it away ?.


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 28, 2015)

Keep 'em. If not for anything else at least it increases the second-hand-value.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 28, 2015)

I AM THE BOX GHOST!







So yeah, keep the boxes. I keep mine for all my consoles/handhelds.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 28, 2015)

Oh god, this comment almost gave me a panic attack. ALWAYS keep the box. It's amazing for re-selling. Try to keep everything. So when you sell it, it is worth more. Remember the old consoles? Yeah they are worth a lot more with the boxes. In general, never ever throw them away!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> Keep 'em. If not for anything else at least it increases the second-hand-value.



yeah especially if it's a LE or hard to find items; boxes, manuals and such increase the value


----------



## Ramza (Sep 28, 2015)

If you've got the space then definitely keep them since it makes storage a lot easy and safer when you upgrade. It also helps to have original boxes if you ever plan on moving in the future.


----------



## Loriii (Sep 29, 2015)

I always keep my console box, manuals, everything. They also should be in pristine condition.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> Keep 'em. If not for anything else at least it increases the second-hand-value.



Yeah this basically.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 30, 2015)

yeah just fold them together or something so they don't take up too much space, then they really won't bother you and will be great if you resell them.


----------



## Luxanna (Oct 1, 2015)

I mean there really isnt any harm to keeping it.. I dont see why you would throw them out with all the positives


----------



## marshmallowXO (Oct 1, 2015)

You should always hold onto your console boxes, if you need to trade them in at a different date, you'll usually get a higher price as it's boxed. It's also handy for if you need to move/ transport them for some reason  My partner and I keep hold of all of our boxes, just in case. 
(That even includes boxes for games and consoles we don't even own anymore... haha)


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 2, 2015)

I usually throw them away due to the fact that I never end up selling my old consoles. 
If you plan on selling it in the future or don't know if you will, I think it's good to keep them. It makes it nicer to ship and it increases the value of the console, especially if you have any manuals and such to go with it.


----------

